# Best off road tyre?



## bjellys (5 Nov 2011)

Hi all it's my first post .
I have recently purchased Specialized Hardrock disc 2011 to use off road when I take my dog out ,I ride on a farm/woodland track which in winter is muddy clay in places.Having already come off a couple of times I have confirmed my fears that the tyres need to be changed.
So could I have some advise please ,I do not travel at great speed but I do need good grip .
* I would like to know what would be the right kind of Tyre and pressures should they be lower than normal road pressures.*

Thanks advance


----------



## cubby (5 Nov 2011)

Hi, welcome 

I'm running a Maxxis Minion (2.35) on the front and a Maxxis High Roller (2.35) on the back and i am happy with that set up in the wet muddy stuff ...


----------



## Cubist (5 Nov 2011)

And drop your tyre pressures. In the conditions you describe you could do with 35-40psi rear, 30-35 front. 

+1 for Cubby's minions, I presume they are Minion DHFs? (A downhill tyre for the front or the same DHF for rear as well on a XC bikes.) or try Continental Slash/Gravity.


----------



## battered (5 Nov 2011)

Michelin do a good mud tyre, available fairly cheaply through Decathlon. I had a pair and liked them until one wore out and the other got slashed by a rock. There is (as I'm sure you know) no "best" tyre as conditions vary. Mud tyres though are a special case. They wear VERY fast on road, and buzz. They are not great on tarmac, especially if it's wet. They do grip like a bionic blacksmith in the gloop though.


----------



## bjellys (6 Nov 2011)

I was looking at the Michelin I think that will go on my list as I do 90% off road.


----------



## spence (7 Nov 2011)

The conditions around home are heavy clay ie very claggy, slippery etc. and the only tyre I've found that keeps you moving forward are TrailRakers run at about 30-35psi.


----------



## Panter (7 Nov 2011)

There's no one best Tyre, sadly, they all excel at different things.
Bonty Jones Mud X are the best mud Tyre I've used


----------



## Zoiders (7 Nov 2011)

People swear by directional tread - myself doing most of my offroad on the chase which is sandy/stoney I find that it's a case of "knobble is knobble" with the old fashioned waffle pattern working as well as anything else.


----------



## Cubist (7 Nov 2011)

In sloppy conditions it helps to have a directional tread rear and a sticky front. I have slash on the back but a Nobby Nic on the front. The front carves, the rear gives forward traction. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Silver Fox (8 Nov 2011)

I've tried a variety of tyres but my preferred choice are the Panaracer Cinders, 2.25 front and rear.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2011)

I run semi slicks all year but then Im hard


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Nov 2011)

narrow is good too. on really sticky clay wider tyres pick up enough of the clarty stuff to just jam in the frame/forks.


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2011)

GregCollins said:


> narrow is good too. on really sticky clay wider tyres pick up enough of the clarty stuff to just jam in the frame/forks.




They will also slice thru mud better to find grip .


----------



## lukesdad (8 Nov 2011)

Im still using 1.95 IRC semi slick pros which are directional .


----------



## bjellys (9 Nov 2011)

Well a big thanks it's as clear as mud now ,I need a fat thin semi dual directional sticky sort of mud Tyre LOL.


I am going to lay down in a darkened room to consider my options.


Joking aside thanks for all your input.


----------



## Bensbikespares (9 Nov 2011)

For me i use the Contantential tyres F+R 


But thats what i think remember it is different for every rider


----------



## Cubist (9 Nov 2011)

Contantential ?


----------



## lukesdad (10 Nov 2011)

Cubist said:


> Contantential ?




Yeah you remember him, he s that Spanish world cup rider


----------

